# Hello From Colorado!



## HorsinaroundinFTC (Feb 9, 2009)

I found this site looking for ideas to help grow out a mane that disappeared with the help of the bale feeder!

I have been a horse lover my whole 41 years of life but only got my own first horse 7 years ago. I bought an old mare from a trader and lost her 3 months later to an impaction colic from a massive hairball.

Then I got a breeding stock Paint mare, then a retired cutter QH mare for the hubby, sold the Paint mare to buy a palomino paint gelding. Then we got an appy colt that I promptly had gelded. Yesterday I sold my palomino gelding to a young gal in Wyoming so I am down to our 29 yr old QH...Docs Jackie Flick and our 5 year old Appy IBIA Ghost Hunter. My goal is to work with Hunter this year and see what we can do. 

I am anxious to see what I can learn here and hopefully, be able to contibute!


----------



## free_sprtd (Oct 18, 2007)

Hey there! Welcome to the HF. There are a lot of friendly and helpful people here and can't wait to here more from you! Hope you enjoy it here and if you have any questions, feel free to ask.


----------



## Jubilee Rose (May 28, 2008)

Hi and welcome, its great to have you! Like free_sprtd said, if you have any questions don't hesitate to ask. Make yourself at home!


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Welcome to the Horse Forum!  Have fun posting.


----------



## RusticWildFire (Jul 6, 2008)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## Midwest Paint (Oct 21, 2008)

Greetings from Wyoming! I am sure you will enjoy it here.. And who knows, might see that palamino around here sometime! LOL!


----------

